# Sub Available , NW Indiana for winter of 06-07



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

5 Years plowing experience and Insured. Located in New Carlisle/Laporte area. 


Tri-County Lawn & Landscape L.L.C 
Phone # 574-654-3909 


Thank you 
Nick Stone


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Bump Bump....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Nick,

I might ask you to plow out my grandmother this winter. She lives in New Carlisle right by the golf course on Jon st. Short stone drive. Single lane. Pull the snow from the garage and push into the street & onto the parkway. THe walkway & back porch area needs to be shoveled, too.

She usually has someone else do it but He's kind of expensive. Kinda like he's taking advantage of her, ya know. If you're interested, let me know and I'll give you her exact addy so you can give me a quote.

The really cool thing is that she doesn't drive. That means you can probably take your time in getting to her.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah I would be more then happy to take a look at it. Not a far drive from my house at all...lol 

Ya shoot me a PM on the house number or give me a call on my cell , 219-608-5867


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Bump Bump..


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Still Available :salute:


----------

